

Ask HN: What are the best designed websites you ever saw? - sirwitti

For inspiration and learning how others are solving design problems, I&#x27;m looking for the (in your eyes) best designed websites you know of.<p>Ideally they should be responsive, work on decently current browsers, and the overall user experience should be good.<p>Thanks a lot for your posts!
Martin
======
valarauca1
>Ideally they should be responsive, work on decently current browsers

So you mean this website?
[http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/)

~~~
joezydeco
I'll add Metafilter. Simple, no CSS or HTML5 tricks. Loads in a heartbeat.
Doesn't crash my old iPhone like, oh, Medium, Wired, Atlantic, or any of the
other modern sites.

~~~
1123581321
They just updated their look, but it doesn't take much longer to load than
their old look. (Members default to the old look so you might not have
noticed.)

------
berelig
Been posted several times on HN but April Zero always deserves a shout.

[http://aprilzero.com](http://aprilzero.com)

------
MalcolmDiggs
I regularly browse beautifulopen.com for inspiration. They're not all amazing,
but there are definitely some gems there.

------
AtTheLast
The interfaces and designs from MetaLab are some of the best around.
[http://metalab.co/](http://metalab.co/)

------
codegeek
Check out this site that lists really good landing pages. [http://www.land-
book.com](http://www.land-book.com)

